# Phragmipedium warszewiczianum



## vandacee (May 31, 2017)

Phragmipedium warszewiczianum


----------



## Gilda (May 31, 2017)

Beautiful !


----------



## blondie (May 31, 2017)

I love love love great flowering and lovely plant congrats.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 31, 2017)

Lovely plants and photos:clap:


----------



## naoki (May 31, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 31, 2017)

Stunning. Gorgeous. Fantastic... I've run out of superlatives.

I love this species.


----------



## abax (May 31, 2017)

Yeah, what Dot said. The inside peek of the flower in the
first photo is wonderful. Of course, now I want one.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jun 1, 2017)

Beautifully grown with excellent results


----------



## Tom499 (Jun 1, 2017)

Stunning specimen!


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 1, 2017)

Superb !

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## eaborne (Jun 1, 2017)

Well done!


----------



## Dandrobium (Jun 2, 2017)

WOW! Well grown, good job! Thats on my list, might be getting bumped up soon!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 3, 2017)

Gorgeous flowers and pictures!


----------



## AdamD (Jun 3, 2017)

Gorgeous! Would this be considered wallissii 7 years ago?


----------



## vandacee (Jun 4, 2017)

AdamD said:


> Gorgeous! Would this be considered wallissii 7 years ago?



Yes, I acquired it 10 years ago and the label was wallisii ! 
It's the first flowering.
In the photos, the petals measured 26 cm, today 50 cm.


----------



## AdamD (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks! If I was going to start growing phrags, this is where I'd begin.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 4, 2017)

A knockout! Never had any luck with this species.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2017)

Very nice, healthy looking plant. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vandacee (Jun 9, 2017)

65 cm for the left petals


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2017)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Jun 9, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice closeup too!


----------



## monocotman (Jun 14, 2017)

Fantastic!
David


----------



## eaborne (Jun 18, 2017)

Love your last photo!


----------

